# What kind of grinder can I get with this budget?



## CoffeeEnthusiast (Oct 5, 2015)

Good day everyone.

I'm new to brewing coffee and making espresso myself, currently I'm using a Hario Skerton hand grinder so far for filter coffees is fine. But when it comes to espresso Hario Skerton is definitely not a good grinder for it, and I am a very particular coffee drinker when it comes to espresso. Therefore I plan to buy a good grinder.

These are the options I have

Baratza Vario

Rancillio Rocky

Breville BCG820 Smart Grinder Pro

And my budget is €600, I would like to get some opinion from anyone about the coffee grinders and is there any other option that I can look into as well?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

where are you based? what size are you prepared to go to?

that is a really healthy budget and one that will get you a much better grinder tan any of the ones you have mentioned, but you might need to go used to do it.

to list a few

Mazzer major

brassilia rr55 OD

mazzer royal

la cimbali magnum

eureka mdl


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I agree with Coffeechap, owned the Breville( sage in uk) good enough but only entry level, would be looking at a much better unit than on your list for that money.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a Macap M5 Auto (doser) grinder for £400 delivered (within UK - If you are outside UK I'll have to check on P&P!!) That's around 550 euros I think!

Andy


----------



## CoffeeEnthusiast (Oct 5, 2015)

What about a compak k8?

I'm actually from Malaysia, and the coffee machines here is overpriced. It is not because of the government/import taxes but the sellers are selling them at ridiculous price.

A Baratza Vario in Malaysia would cost about €560.


----------

